# Bumper fitment



## Fwfd1147 (May 4, 2016)

I am restoring a 70 GTO. When I bought the car it was missing almost the entire front end. It only came with hood and the bumper. I've had to track down all the brackets and braces to mount the bumper to the frame and core support. But now that I've gotten all the pieces assembled the alignment is way off. From what I can see all the braces are straight. Is it normal to be that off? thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Fwfd1147 said:


> I am restoring a 70 GTO. When I bought the car it was missing almost the entire front end. It only came with hood and the bumper. I've had to track down all the brackets and braces to mount the bumper to the frame and core support. But now that I've gotten all the pieces assembled the alignment is way off. From what I can see all the braces are straight. Is it normal to be that off? thanks



Need pictures. As I recall, the core support has to be for the GTO and not a Lemans or Tempest to work. Still, we need pics to help. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fwfd1147 (May 4, 2016)

I'll take some and post them. The core support I bought was aftermarket but "should" be correct for the GTO. I'm hoping it's just a matter of getting everything shimmed and aligned properly


----------



## redmanf1 (May 10, 2016)

some of them do not fit well...


----------

